# Thom Browne for Brooks Brothers: Black Fleece



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

taken from: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=32430

Info + slideshow - https://men.style.com/news/style/032107

thoughts?


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks promising IMO. Those 2 coats are awesome. 
Can't wait to see the rest. Any info regarding pricing?

MrR


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> Looks promising IMO. Those 2 coats are awesome.
> Can't wait to see the rest. Any info regarding pricing?


From what I've heard, Black Fleece will be at or slightly above Golden Fleece pricing.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Wow. I like it but could never pull it off with my body.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Those amoung us who are older than 55 may remember the Carnaby Street look in the late 1960s. I think it was Edwardian in inspiration. At 16 I first thought it cool, but soon came to realize that it was a costume and not clothing. I think you need to be something more than a fop to wear it.


----------



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

That collection is far better and more agreeable than I had expected it to be. But on the other hand it´s nothing BB couldn´t have accomplished w/o Thome Brown.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*It reminds me why I am a trad...*

Sorry if I come across as a bit of a fogey, but I gotta say What's the point? The collection will look silly and dated immediately upon release. The models would have looked much better if they were outfitted in a tasteful assortment of Brooks Golden Fleece.

I look forward to seeing some bold soul striding manfully down the street in one of those shorts outfits. Yes!

One thing I do like is the anticipated domino effect that those cuffs will have on the world. 'Spect we'll be seeing more cuffs around, ya' know?

Oh well, Brooks is trying. Just wish they'd taken a page from their 1963 catalog and said "let's try a hard-core ivy collection, and perhaps collaborate with Buzz Rickson with regard to the details".

Now that's a collection I'd look closely at--Buzz Rickson for Brooks Brothers!

Markus


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it looks fine, though its a bit hard to see the details of the jackets with hte overcoats on. The woman looks silly, but thats not of much concern to me. 

I'm not sure I see what will look "dated" about this look - everything looks pretty lcassic to me. The pants are shorter than most men wear them, but I thought we trads prefered to have little break?

Anyways, I'm just glad that Brooks is trying something interesting for once.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I wouldn't wear any of this stuff, and I'm certainly not going to pay the outrageous prices this collection will undoubtedly sell for, but I have to admit I like it. I think Thom Browne is immensely talented.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I think we need some sort of credentials check before we let people onto the Trad Forum. I'm scared that the notion of Trad is being swiftly erroded. No offense, but this collection does not belong in this Forum. Moderators, please intervene. Quickly, it might be contagious.

By the way, have I missed a new trend? Is a Hitler-haircut the new big thing?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

While the pictures posted above don't look _too_ bad, did anybody see pictures like this?


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

What's not to like?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Just wondering if the real Brooks Brothers ever had a fashion show during their long history?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> I think we need some sort of credentials check before we let people onto the Trad Forum. I'm scared that the notion of Trad is being swiftly erroded. No offense, but this collection does not belong in this Forum. Moderators, please intervene. Quickly, it might be contagious.


If things like this didn't pop up from time to time, what would there really be to talk about on the Trad Forum? Besides, if it is B2, it is relevant to the Trad Forum if only for purposes of criticism.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Eddie Munster for Brooks Brothers*

I was home sick earlier this week and happened across "The Munsters" on TV Land. Now this.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

xcubbies said:


> I think we need some sort of credentials check before we let people onto the Trad Forum. I'm scared that the notion of Trad is being swiftly erroded. No offense, but this collection does not belong in this Forum. Moderators, please intervene. Quickly, it might be contagious.


I'll leave it as I've discovered that righteous indignation is a favorite Trad virtue.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

Very much like the coats. Do not like the highwater cuffs.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Hilarious*

The A.C.-D.C./Eddie Munster stuff is particularly amusing. For those noting the comically short trousers: That's one of the designer's "touches."

It's all about fashion, whereas we are all about style. Not the same thing. But, as others have noted, you have to have a base of comparison.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

What I find truly interesting about the collection is that TB is clearly reaching back ---waay back: think turn of the century-- to Brooks' heritage. Note the swallow-tail coats, the capes, the astrakhan (sp?) coats. And even the white, narrow-lapelled dinner jackets with Bermudas! He's appropriating some of the most classic pieces and bringing them into the 21st Century. Of course, as an artist, he can't simply import them without re-imagining them. And, of course, there'll be some who will lament, "he should have just left well-enough alone!". 

As for it's being dated, well, that seems to be an inherent part of the vision. That almost seems to be point.

All in all, despite some elements (the horrible shorts/knee socks combos), I think it's rather brilliant.

Would I ever wear it myself? While I like some of the pieces very much, I haven't got the figure for any of it!


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Markus said:


> ".
> 
> Now that's a collection I'd look closely at--Buzz Rickson for Brooks Brothers!
> 
> Markus


Instead of the $$ devoted to Thom Browne and Carnaby 40 years on they might consider buying what's left of Woolrich. The only member of the founding family that went into the business died suddenly last week at 55 and its future is very uncertain according to a remembrance in last weekend's Wall Street Journal.

I don't understand the fascination with Thom Browne at all and have to rely on del Vecchio's instincts to pull this off without undoing the good he's done in the nearly six years since he rescued BB from Gromeck and his minions.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I think the purpose of all of this is to create buzz for Brooks. There are threads here and at Style Forum about it. There will be write ups. There was a runway show. It's all about raising the profile for Brooks. I think it is/will work wonderfully for them.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*Black Fleece*

When I saw the title of this post, I was thinking:






​Now, having seen those pictures, I'd much sooner wear this.

EGF


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe Thom Browne will do for BB what Tom Ford did for Gucci...okay, maybe that's not such a good thing. But it may help enliven a company (BB) which has sort of lost it's way (in a broad sense, they still have good stuff on an item-by-item basis).

DocD


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

It would be interesting to know what the over/under is on the amount of time it will take these items to get from the runway, to Ebay.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

It looks to me to be more of his ill fitting rehash of classic styles. 

I do like the overcoat. Everything else is horrible.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

The jackets are tight, I could certainly do without the shorts, and I don't think I could get my legs through those pants. Still, the outerwear looks pretty good and there are some pieces that, if made for men that aren't built like thin women, could do very well. 

I guess I don't think it's as horrible as many others think, but it certainly isn't the best collection I've ever seen. Oh and there's a tennis sweater in the slide show that looks pretty good too.


----------



## Daveboxster (Dec 30, 2006)

*Bermudas or Knickers??*

Trully amazing... bermuda shorts or knickers???

Maybe it's an attempt to go after the country club crowd.

Just kidding.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I would like for Brooks Brothers to return to being the sort of store that, if my grandfather were living, he could still shop at without being embarrassed. I'm afraid he would take one look at those photos and remark, "Fashion for kids! Where can I find a decent men's store?"


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

A little silly, but interesting. I do like the ties.

In the first set of the pictures, the very bottom one begs the question whether the fellow on our right is a boy or a girl. I don't understand catalog models sometimes. Why not just put a normal, good looking man. Looks a little creepy.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I can only imagine that, while walking up and down that runway, each of those models is inwardly apologizing to himself: "I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry."

I think the only thing worthwhile that could come out of something like this would be the accessories. Then again, those are things that one would be hard pressed to mess up, generally speaking.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A BB fan, I am perhaps...however, I won't be buying anything I have seen pictured in this thread. It looks too much like the models are wearing their older brother's "under sized" suits/trousers. Now if you would be so kind as to excuse me, I must run, screaming, off into the cyber-darkness!


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

I am admittedly ignorant on the topic, but I would not have thought that Brooks did seasonal couture/conceptual fashion shows. Much of what is in those photos is never going to make its way into 346 (I hope). Is this a change of strategy or is this standard procedure for Brooks?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Its interesting. One way that Trad might be revived as a mainstream style would be for a fashionable sub-culture to adopt it and push it into the mainstream, which kinda almost happened with rappers there for a while. Maybe Thom Browne can push sack suits as a fashion in the gay community. That would breath some life into a fading style!


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

xcubbies said:


> Just wondering if the real Brooks Brothers ever had a fashion show during their long history?


The real Brooks Brothers never employed "designers" either on their payroll or brought in to consult on the elements of tasteful attire. Acknowledging one does what one has to in order to survive the real brothers must be spinning.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been thinking about this and if the goods are of high quality, to match the pricing of course, I would probably invest in some of these pieces.

Yes the clothes are thin and small, but there are some salvageable pieces in the collection. The ties, shirts, sweaters, and some outerwear look pretty good to me. I'm not saying I'll dump my current collection of puffy OCBD's to wear form fitting clothes, but maybe, just maybe, when the stuff actually hits stores it will be sized for normal looking men, and not the ultra thin modern man who, due to global warming, wears flood pants and shorts with his shoes.

I'll pass judgment on the product in the stores, not on 21 photos on a website.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Not sure if it's the same photos, but Scott Schuman has some stuff up on hig blog.

DocD


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm with Cooly on the ties. The one in the first photo looks (from a distance) identical to a Brooks #2 repp. Actually, the combination works for me, including the trench.

A sort of modern but still kinda retro take on Trad/Ivy/TNSIL/whatever. Hip, eh?

Similar in spirit to some of the stuff I've seen by Band of Outsiders and Kate Spade's hubby.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

The coverts could be great to pick up at the outlet next year. Probably go a size up from the way those guys are wearing them.

I have actually seen the Bermudas/White DJ getup about 15 years ago at the Royal Bermuda Yacht Club. However, that gentleman was wearing a DJ that fit, not one that looks like it was borrowed from his 14 y/o son.

This may get get 25 y/olds in to BB that may not otherwise, but remains to be seen if they remain customers when they grow up.

Cheers,


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Very interesting stuff. It's clearly a departure for Brooks but compared to what I've seen from TB it also looks like BB has allowed him to really broaden his look as well. I was getting worried that he was a bit of a one trick pony with just short tight suits. It looks to mee like he's really pulled a lot from the way back past and done a fine job of re-interpreting it. 
I do think this will sell, at least a bit, and it will be interesting to see who's buying and wearing it and how the short/tight business wear bleeds over to other stuff on the racks. I think you've got part of a generation of men out there who have taken care of them selves and are a bit narcissistic and sort of want the world to know about it. I'm finally old enough to have seen a few fashion cycles and am now really enjoying watching change happen in real time. I know, we're not supposed to like fashion here and in my defense I don't follow fashion in my own wardrobe, but that doesn't mean that I don't enjoy the spectacle.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Article in the Post today about the collection...


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Found these two photos from a Thom Browne show/PR thing/whatever.
Madras?
Seersucker?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*That's Entertainment*

The Sartolialist has a Thom Browne tux up here.

EGF


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

egadfly said:


> The Sartolialist has a Thom Browne tux up here.
> EGF


Fortunately someone explained this...otherwise I might have said he looks ridiculous. :icon_smile_wink:

_What a delight to see him up here! This guy works with Thom Browne and sold me my Thom Tux (although my cuffs are a little less drastic). He is the kindest guy, and looks so great in these clothes. I especially love how his hair and glasses are pursuing an aesthetic project that almost lets the suit play second fiddle. The accessories are like a fantasia in some video arcade in 1982 but with that suit it looks knowingly chic. Thom Browne can so easily be worn as a schtick, or a fall-back into a pre-fab ideology of design, but this guy makes it authentic and sincere by doing it his way. He is just _rocking_ his own style. _


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Found these two photos from a Thom Browne show/PR thing/whatever.
> Madras?
> Seersucker?


I think they look great


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Tucker said:


> Fortunately someone explained this...otherwise I might have said he looks ridiculous. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> _What a delight to see him up here! This guy works with Thom Browne and sold me my Thom Tux (although my cuffs are a little less drastic). He is the kindest guy, and looks so great in these clothes. I especially love how his hair and glasses are pursuing an aesthetic project that almost lets the suit play second fiddle. The accessories are like a fantasia in some video arcade in 1982 but with that suit it looks knowingly chic. Thom Browne can so easily be worn as a schtick, or a fall-back into a pre-fab ideology of design, but this guy makes it authentic and sincere by doing it his way. He is just _rocking_ his own style. _


I must disagree with that poster, he's gushing a bit too much. The really clever Thom Browne stuff is just a touch short here and there, not 6" short everywhere.

DocD


----------



## andy35 (Jun 3, 2007)

my prediction - the, "far-out" shorts and weirdo jackets of thom Browne will soon appear when you click on the old, "50% clearance" link advertised on this site. sometimes their clearance stuff is just last season or whatever, but this is also where the crap no one will buy ends up.

hopefully this thom browne crap will just be a tiny little side-adventure for BB and end soon.


----------

